# Scope ?



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I use a 29mm sureloc black eagle with 6x lens, and .19 up pin for field.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

6X frosty lens. Same set up as indoors, maybe just a different power, but working with a 6X indoors.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CR Target housing with a 4X lens...center drilled for a .40 fiber. 

I may try a dot this year....may go back to playing with a sticker this year though.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I currently use a True Spot indoors or a circle if using the outdoor bow....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I guess only 3 of the 88 people that have looked at this thread shoot a scope :zip:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm a field novice, but I shot a 6X with a green circle and dot last year. I have a couple true spots this year that I intend to try.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Outdoors, I like to use a 4X lens with two stick-on circles that are nearly the same size. One is yellow and one is black. This means that no mater what the lighting conditions, from full sun to full shade, that one of the circles will be clearly visible. Without this, I always ran into 3-4 targets every round where the circle was hard to see. Because the area outside the circles is still in focus and enlarged, it is easy to look through to the spot and align it. 

Indoors, with good lighting, I may use a 6X-3/8 True Spot scope. If the lighting is not good, I stay with the same 4X, two circle setup.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I guess only 3 of the 88 people that have looked at this thread shoot a scope :zip:




```

```
YUP !!....

for me.... ultra-clear 2" guard w/ red and green horizontal pin..


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

6x, 35mm, .010 pin


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> YUP !!....
> ...


you don't care goofy :chortle:

but you need to pay attention so you know what to switch too. :zip:


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

I shoot whatever ONE gives me!


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Specialty 1-5/8 Superscope clear housing. Modified up pin from a pin sight with .040 red fiber. 6X Tuff Glass Lens.

Thinking about trying a CR Apex Target Housing with Razorfire up post with .060 Fiber. Using my 6X Specialty Tuff Glass Lens.

Robert


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The Hood said:


> I shoot whatever ONE gives me!


You should have a lot to choose from now.....:zip:


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> You should have a lot to choose from now.....:zip:


Nope, he just got a new mathews and Unit:wink: Slim pickin's for the Hood, But I been known to clean the barn out while packing the van to head home:wink: matter fact, I ain't been known to,,The Hood is known too:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The Hood said:


> Nope, he just got a new mathews and Unit:wink: Slim pickin's for the Hood, But I been known to clean the barn out while packing the van to head home:wink: matter fact, I ain't been known to,,The Hood is known too:darkbeer:


It's NEVER slim pickin's when your talking about robbing the Barn :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> you don't care goofy :chortle:
> 
> but you need to pay attention so you know what to switch too. :zip:




```

```
ill b trying a grind...:wink:....... when the time is right..


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> It's NEVER slim pickin's when your talking about robbing the Barn :wink:




```

```
it is now after last years tree trimming party.... heheheeeee..:zip:


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> it is now after last years tree trimming party.... heheheeeee..:zip:


I couldn't see out my back window on the way home....

oh, The scope I took had OBT wrote on it right next to 4x


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*scope*

tru spot 6x 3/8 in CR apex housing


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Specialty.... 1 5/8 Superscope.... 4x Feathervision lens..... with a .19 fibre and stickers.... can't see the fibre most of the time...


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

im a nobody........

but the stab i took at field this year..............i used a viper 4x.

thinking about putting a circle on it too. have been debating this for a long time.

merry christmas all.

camoham


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Newbie shooting a 1 3/8 Specialty Superscope with 4x lens and orange circle. Whenever I try to shoot with a dot I completely fall to pieces ukey:.....gotta be able to see through the thing to the target without interruption. When I get a little better, I'm likely going to upgrade to the Black Eagle scope/lens combo.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*what scope?*

1 3/8 Thurman, 4X drilled, flo red fiber outdoors, big dot indoors


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

That little circle housing is an apex. I don't know what the lens is. I think it was a 6x. The pin is just a piece of fiber optic. So long as there's enough light, and the scope didn't rotate loose, it works just fine, but those two conditions aren't regular. If I have a small enough peep, it's fairly clear, but that pretty much eliminates seeing anything indoors.

I've got a copper john A.N.T,S. and while the elevation, windage, and all those adjustments are just fine, I absolutely hate the 3rd axis adjustment. What a freaking joke. If i could afford to buy something else, i'd throw it under a car. Maybe I should print up a sticker that says P.O.S.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Shot my first ever field rounds this past year at the Outdoor Nationals in PA.

I was using a Total Eclipse scope, outfitted with a 4x lens and a .019 green up pin.

It worked well for me!


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

The Hood said:


> I shoot whatever ONE gives me!


Same here with Hinky and DarrinM:wink:


----------



## phoenix 36 (Sep 19, 2007)

viper scope with 0.10 pin no mag,


----------

